# Musik machen



## El_Tomato (31. Dezember 2006)

Mit welchen Programmen kann man gut Musik machen?
Kennt ihr da gute Beispiele?
Am leibsten möchte ich Techno produzieren.


----------



## chmee (31. Dezember 2006)

Kauf Dir MagixMusicMaker und SampleCDs mit den Dir gefallenden Sounds.

SampleCDs zB von EastWest oder BestService.

mfg chmee


----------



## DieGrando (13. Januar 2007)

MagixMusicMake ist sehr gut das stimmt aber mann kann es auch mit FruityLoops machen das ist auch sehr sehr gut auch für Techno.


Naja ich weiß nicht was für ein Grundwissen da ist im Thema Musik Produzieren, aber du hast doch schon etwas gemacht oder ?


----------



## FingerSkill (13. Januar 2007)

Ich stehe auf Hardware, nen bekannter hat mit nem Oberheim Synthie, der Alesis Fusion und dem Kort Electribe nen ziemlich feines Goa Album produziert.

Vorteile: Bei der Korg sind alle Sounds wegen dem Roehren Verstaerker gleich richtig "Fett". Mit Hardware zu arbeiten macht meiner meinung auch viel mehr spass. Besitze selber ne MPC 4000, CME UF7, Oberheim OB 8, und solche sachen....

Nachteile bei Hardware sind halt die relatiev hohen Preise.


----------



## gamba (13. Januar 2007)

naja,

wie du schon schreibst .Hardware ist mal so richtig teuer . Ich benutze ein Midikeyboard und ein Dopefer Pocket Dial. Damit hat man dann auch so ein bißchen das Feeling von Hardware  (zwar nur vorgegaukelt) . Sound kann man doch nachträglich noch durch Filterschicken um sie bisserm aufzuschicken.

Gruß

PS: Mache auch Goa naja eher Prog-Psy  !


----------



## sisela (14. Januar 2007)

Hi,

gerade jetzt während der Software-Revolution (vst etc.) kann man manch alten Riesen günstig gebraucht kaufen...


Gruß


----------



## El_Tomato (15. Januar 2007)

Kennt ihr keine Gratis Software die anfängerfreundlich und zugleich sehr empfehlenswert ist?


----------



## sisela (15. Januar 2007)

Hi, 

schau mal bei sourceforge. Da hast 5217 freie Audio tools. Lecker ist auch http://www.tweakbench.com/. Ansonsten benutze einfach mal google, da kommt eine Menge bei raus...

Gruss


----------



## El_Tomato (17. Januar 2007)

Hi sisela
Welches Programm von dieser Seite (danke nochmal) ist sehr nützlich um Techno zu "produzieren"


----------



## The_Maegges (19. Januar 2007)

Mal abgesehen von peach, toad und triforce (die produzieren die Sounds des guten alten Nintendo Entertainment System) solltest du dir alle mal ansehen.

Wenn du Techno machen willst, brauchst du vor allem? Genau! Synthesizer!
Also solltest du dir auch mal einige Synthesizer ansehen und schauen, welche dir am Besten gefallen.

Übrigens sind Triangle und Triangle 2 ebenfalls nicht schlecht (nicht von Tweakbench, aber auch kostenlos, Google hilft bei der Downloadsuche).
Ebenfalls solltest du dir die VST Synths von "Krakli Soft" ansehen. Zwar teils sehr abgefahrene GUI, aber gute Sounds für lau.

Ich muss aber zugeben, dass mir bei allen VST Synths irgendwie das gewisse "Etwas" fehlt.
Daher bin ich in den letzten Jahren im Synthbereich auf Hardware umgestiegen und habe das bisher nicht bereut.


----------



## DJTrancelight (27. Januar 2007)

Hi EL Tomato,

na da kann ich wie immer FL Studio empfehlen 

Ganz einfach, hier die Demo runterladen
http://www.tucows.com/get/209204_156965
und so lange testen, bis du dir selbst sagst - OK, das ist es und das ist mir das Geld wert.
Falls es dir gefällt, dann meldest du dich einfach bei mir, dann gibts 10% Rabatt.

Also ich habe es auch fast ein halbes Jahr getestet und möchte es keine Sekunde mehr missen. Für Trance und Techno absolut genial, aber alle anderen Genres sind natürlich auch möglich. Da das verwenden von VST-Plugs funktioniert, kannst du auf 1000nde von Freeware Plugins zurückgreifen.

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------

